# Voting Time, April Pic of the Month Comp



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thought I'd give harrigab a much deserved break from setting up the poll. As always, you get one vote for your favorite photo. Thanks folks!

And the link: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,21113.0.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cheers for setting poll up ein, been away for long w/end and didn't get chance to do it before I went


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

bump!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I notice the voting is very poor....less than 50 votes and over 6000 members...whats going on..


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

My .02. I always loved the bar that showed how many votes something was getting.

Kept it more active and interactive. Great shots last month.

RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> My .02. I always loved the bar that showed how many votes something was getting.
> 
> Kept it more active and interactive. Great shots last month.
> 
> RBD


And I always liked the suspense of not knowing. Making it more interactive makes sense though. I'll see if I can change it back. 

Not sure why more don't vote as whenever we request feedback the only people that give it are those that always vote. haha. Well no need to stress over it. It would be nice if the winning vote was more representative of the size of the forum, but as it is now it's coming from the people that care the most.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes as a regular voter the interactive voting bar gets my vote


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So the voting is still open for another day? 25 members on line *right now*.

Vote for your favorite shot. Let's not this slip away due to lack of support.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> My .02. I always loved the bar that showed how many votes something was getting.
> 
> Kept it more active and interactive. Great shots last month.
> 
> RBD


I set it up that way ie hidden results until after polling finished, to stop any tactical voting. Is that cynical of me lol ?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think that possibly the best of the 3 options then should be "allow members to see results after they've voted", so if you want to see how the voting is progressing you have to vote.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree harrigab! I voted but it was tough couldn't pick between two picks but I think if I saw how result were going before I voted it might have swayed me. I had to decide one or the other on my own and then could see how others voted .


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I think that possibly the best of the 3 options then should be "allow members to see results after they've voted", so if you want to see how the voting is progressing you have to vote.


that's why you got them red stars after your name. Didn't know that was an option. Good call.



> Is that cynical of me lol ?


yes.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> > I think that possibly the best of the 3 options then should be "allow members to see results after they've voted", so if you want to see how the voting is progressing you have to vote.
> 
> 
> that's why you got them red stars after your name. Didn't know that was an option. Good call.


I've left it as einspanner put the poll up this month, but looking at the options she's gone for the "open for all to see" option, that's regardless of wether they've voted or not I think.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> > > I think that possibly the best of the 3 options then should be "allow members to see results after they've voted", so if you want to see how the voting is progressing you have to vote.
> ...


Yup that's right. I almost went with the other option, but wasn't sure if the results would show for everyone after the voting period closed. I guess we won't know if we don't try it though!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I did start off with the "show after you've voted" option for the first few months but I had a feeling that one or two members (no longer with us) were conferring and trying to sway the results hence I went for the clandestine approach but in future I'll do the "vote and show" option


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Big congratulations to Canadian Expy on winning a second time! Very well deserved. 









And thanks to everyone who voted!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, congrats CE, it's a belter of a pic ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you very much!  This May long weekend we are heading into the woods for a backcountry canoe trip - 5 days of wilderness bliss, and we will definitely be giving shed antler hunting another go!


----------

